# Wireless broadband - freeloaders



## Graham_07 (16 Apr 2007)

Where we live a few houses have wireless. Ours is Eircom and is secured so to access on a laptop you need the 24 bit code. HAve noticed that other networks come up on our list of available networks and some not secured. Recently neighbours noticed car across the way with 2 people in with laptops. Thought nothing of it at time. Then neighbour got warning letter from their internet service provider saying they were over their download allowance and charged them for excess. Last weekend car was across road again and we clicked.....they were freeloading on the unsecured networks. Got neighbour to shut down their wireless and next thing car took off , they realised they were spotted. ( for what its worth have car details, reg etc. although probably no use ) 
Anyway, the point is I then went around town yesterday with laptop and found a lot of unsecured networks. From the time and samples taken I would say about 20% were unsecured. People are leaving themselves open to being caught here. Why don't ISP''s give secured systems automatically? Can you encrypt an unsecured network. Anyone with wireless should check their systems and be sure its secured and if not get onto their ISP and see how to secure it. I'm sure that the people we spotted are not the only ones out there. 

Separately, what surporised me was the range that one could pick up wireless networks over, some were available over several hundred yards.....including a hotel "hot spot" which was unsecured. Are we all being fried to toast from the emissions from these things !!!


----------



## Dearg Doom (16 Apr 2007)

> Why don't ISP''s give secured systems automatically?



IMO, it's because unsecured WLANs are easier to set-up at the client side and therefore cause fewer calls to their support lines.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Apr 2007)

Two questions:

1. Is it illegal to "freeload" as outlined above? 
2. Isn't there a plan to make Dublin city totally wi-fi thus eliminating the problem?


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Apr 2007)

I was wondering about the illegal aspect, I mean if someone plugged into your ESB supply isnt that theft ? Is same for broadband?

Also, will admit our one took a bit of time initially to set up with the secured code etc. but since then, no problem.


----------



## BlueSpud (16 Apr 2007)

Welfarite said:


> Isn't there a plan to make Dublin city totally wi-fi thus eliminating the problem?



There is a world outside Dublin city.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Apr 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> There is a world outside Dublin city.



I know, BlueSpud, I live in it TG! ....and can't even get Broadband, not to mind wireless!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Anyway, the point is I then went around town yesterday with laptop and found a lot of unsecured networks. From the time and samples taken I would say about 20% were unsecured.


Some are deliberately left open


> Can you encrypt an unsecured network.


Yes - normally using _WEP _or, better still, _WPA_. But presumably you know this if you already secured your own network? You can also take additional steps to secure things such as locking down to specific _MAC _addresses etc.


> Separately, what surporised me was the range that one could pick up wireless networks over, some were available over several hundred yards.....including a hotel "hot spot" which was unsecured.


Wireless _LAN _signals can sometimes extend a long way past the theoretical stated range depending in the setup and environmental conditions.


Graham_07 said:


> Are we all being fried to toast from the emissions from these things !!!


No.

Bear in mind that a plethora of wireless networks in one area may lead to interference when some of them are on the same (theoretically) non overlapping channels 1, 6 and 11. If your network is clashing with your neigbours' then you might want to reconfigure to try and mitigate interference. See here for example.


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Some are deliberately left open


 
These were all in residential areas only, I can't imagine why anoyone would deliberately leave their home network unsecured. 

Also, the Eircom system we have came with fairly straightforward instructions on standard securing which as a non-techie, even I could follow.


----------



## The Pool Boy (16 Apr 2007)

Can anyone provide pointers as to how you can check if your wireless connection is being broadcast.

I can see a neighbours signal being received on mine but I want to make sure mine is not being broadcast as well.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> These were all in residential areas only, I can't imagine why anoyone would deliberately leave their home network unsecured.


What about the hotel one?


> Also, the Eircom system we have came with fairly straightforward instructions on standard securing which as a non-techie, even I could follow.


I presume that most or all other _ISPs _also provide such instructions? On the other hand no matter how simple the instructions some of this stuff can still be totally meaningless to many people ("connect to the router's web based admin interface" - huh!? ).


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What about the hotel one?


 I was referring to the residential ones.


----------



## serotoninsid (16 Apr 2007)

Everyone has a responsibility to secure their own wireless networks.  Leaving it unsecured is akin to leaving the front door open.  Its not that difficult to secure - and where it is, your bound to have someone within your circle who can help you out with it.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

I also know of several people (most of them with minimal _IT _expertise) who have wireless routers which are not secured by default even though they only use the wired network. Some _ISPs _seem to issue wireless routers regardless of whether people need/want the wireless feature. So not only do they not use the wireless access to their broadband connection but it is left open to anybody else to use if they happen by it.


----------



## Technologist (16 Apr 2007)

The Pool Boy said:


> Can anyone provide pointers as to how you can check if your wireless connection is being broadcast.


Look in your router's configuration for an option 'Wireless SSID broadcast'. Disabling it will stop your network from 'advertising' its presence but any devices that you already have working on it will not be affected.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Apr 2007)

Disabling _SSID _broadcast is often mentioned as a security tip but it's a weak one and can easily be circumvented. 

To check what networks are visible try using NetStumbler or maybe [broken link removed] or Ethereal/WinPCAP. Such network scanner/sniffer tools may not work with all wireless cards/chipsets.


----------



## blacknight (17 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Disabling _SSID _broadcast is often mentioned as a security tip but it's a weak one and can easily be circumvented.
> 
> To check what networks are visible try using NetStumbler or maybe [broken link removed] or Ethereal/WinPCAP. Such network scanner/sniffer tools may not work with all wireless cards/chipsets.



Security through obscurity .... 

It will block the less technical types, but anyone who is serious about wardriving (or walking or whatever) will be able to find the network


----------



## dave28 (17 Apr 2007)

Is it a good idea just to switch off the bb modem when not in use ? I know its probably not an option for somebody running a business etc, but in a residential area , a family PC for surfing etc - this is my situation and the modem is off when nobody in the house is online. Or am I missing something ?


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Apr 2007)

dave28 said:


> Is it a good idea just to switch off the bb modem when not in use ? I know its probably not an option for somebody running a business etc, but in a residential area , a family PC for surfing etc - this is my situation and the modem is off when nobody in the house is online. Or am I missing something ?


This will certainly prevent anyone locally from having a steady free bb connection.  However, the best thing is to implement security on your router. Theres a strong possibility either the broadband provider or the router manufacturers support can talk you through this.


----------



## Brouhahaha (17 Apr 2007)

Related story


----------



## ClubMan (17 Apr 2007)

dave28 said:


> Is it a good idea just to switch off the bb modem when not in use ? I know its probably not an option for somebody running a business etc, but in a residential area , a family PC for surfing etc - this is my situation and the modem is off when nobody in the house is online. Or am I missing something ?


I always switch off when not using the home broadband. No need to have it on when not in use since I don't run any servers.


----------



## Capaill (17 Apr 2007)

Check the following links

How to secure your wireless network
[broken link removed]


C


----------



## Sherman (18 Apr 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/hereford/worcs/6565079.stm


----------



## techman (18 Apr 2007)

The only problem I found when switching off the router is I have to set the time setting on the router again after I switch it on.

I know there is an option in the router settings for a "time server" but I don;t know how to do this. I have read the manual - ZyXEL P600.


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Apr 2007)

techman said:


> The only problem I found when switching off the router is I have to set the time setting on the router again after I switch it on.
> 
> I know there is an option in the router settings for a "time server" but I don;t know how to do this. I have read the manual - ZyXEL P600.


Not a great fan of that router.  After six months I was fortunate enough in that it packed it in and BT replaced it with their Voyager 2110 which I find much better.
Never remember having the problem you describe above though?


----------

